
A Word About Apple’s OS Betas - deca6cda37d0
https://ulysses.app/blog/2019/07/a-word-about-apples-os-betas/
======
kirankn
Burnt my fingers with Catalina. Too many issues for it to be released as a
public beta. Very much unlike Mojave which was almost problem-free at beta.
(Happily back on Mojave now).

